# blue acara pics



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

anyone who has blue acaras have any pics to share? i am interested in acaras but the ones i have seen at lfs either look sick or i am pretty sure they are gts labeled as blue acaras.

i would love to see some pics if anyone has them to share.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been having the same discussion all week so I'd be interested, too. I bought these 4 fish labeled Blue Acara and someone (knowlegable) said he thought they were probably Green Terrors. They're so similar it's really hard to tell them apart when they're young. Plus add to the fact they're probably being inter-bred.
Having a hard time getting this to post, I'll try again. Here's the pic of one of the 4 I got.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats most def a GT, but ur right it could possibly be mixed.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree, definitly a gt.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm thrilled with the fish now after seeing how they act. Beg like Oscars, they practically do flips when I walk up to the tank. They'll literally eat anything I put in the tank. If I'd have know this is what GT's were like I'd have had them a loooooong time ago. If Green Terrors are so much like Blue Acaras....what exactly is the difference? I was also told their personalities are very similar, too.
Here's a better picture on one of the others showing all the colors. These guys are under 2" and their colors are so pretty. I can only imagine how gorgeous they'll be full grown.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

huh, interesting that other people are having the same confusion. what traits can clearly distinguish a blue acara from a gt? anyone have true blue acaras that they know are not gts?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

they look real similar when young so thats usually the confusion, there shouldnt be much confusion though once htey get larger.

id love to see some pics of some blues though :thumb:


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Heres a couple of pictures of my green terrors, (assuming they are acara's they seem to be very similar)

They are 7" male & 5" female

Is there any difference in size / temperament etc???

Plus i can't think of a nicer looking cichlid than gt's so if they are gt's then bonus.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not near the expert some are but judging from the side and pretty color on their fins I think they're Green Terrors. Blue Acaras supposedly don't have that cool red lining on their tails.
That's a gorgeous pair!
Blue Acaras supposdely max out at 6", too.


----------

